# Loving home needed for two Indian Fantails



## Peapicker

I rescued Pollux and Castor from a cruel situation about two years ago. My husband is retired now, and we are gone a lot. Our daughter does her best to take care of them in our absence, but she is a single working Mom, and her free time is limited. Both birds are males, and each has his own cage. They don't like to be separated, so the cages stay very close together. They are not great fliers, and when not in their cages tend to just sit on top of them. 
I would love to find a good home for Castor and Pollux. We live in Kentucky, but would be willing to deliver them to any surrounding states.

Marjorie Marshall


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Marjorie .. I hope a good home that is nearby can be found for these two handsome fellows. If that doesn't work out and you are willing to ship, I'd be very happy to have two more fantails as they are one of my favorites.

Terry


----------



## Peapicker

Thanks so much, Terry. I know with you they'd have a wonderful future. I'll wait a while to see if there's anyone closer. In the meantime, how would I go about shipping them? Would they be safe? What about food, water etc?

Again, thanks - you've eased my anxiety a lot.

Marjorie


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Marjorie,

Up until recently I was really skeptical about shipping pigeons. Then all of a sudden, there was no choice .. ship pigeons from Florida to me in California or risk them being poisoned. It worked out just fine. Reti (in Florida) got postal service approved shipping boxes (they are quite nice, sturdy, and well ventilated), packed up the birds, and took them to the airport postal station for shipping. Birds can be shipped from most post offices, but I think it's better to ship them from a main hub to lessen the time they are in transit. Reti's birds left Miami early one morning and were here at my local post office before 7 AM the following morning .. all birds fit and healthy and none the worse for wear. Care should be taken not to ship if the weather is going to be blistering hot or extremely cold and to ship early in the week to avoid any possible weekend "layover". It's really a much better system and service than I had ever imagined. Since the birds ship via Express (Overnight) Mail, it costs around $25.00 in postage to ship two birds and the cost of the box is maybe $10.00 or less .. a pretty good deal.

The company that manufactures the boxes is: http://www.hm-e.net

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I've had good luck with shipping, too. It's a little nerve-wracking, but the PO does a good job.

By the way, we have a Castor and Pollux, too! They were a set of red rollers. I actually gave Pollux (now called Polly because it turned out to be a hen) to a friend of mine. We still have Cass.


----------



## Peapicker

Hi Terry,
Austin and I have been talking this over. We could bring Castor and Pollux out to you toward the end of the first week of August if that would be okay? I think shipping would be very stressful for them. They would have to be in separate boxes because they aggravate each other too much in close quarters. I think they would shake all the way to CA!
Feel free to email me privately if you like.

Marjorie


----------



## Peapicker

Hello Birdmom,

Another Castor and Pollux - how neat. As you can see from my reply to Terry I've decided the shipping would be too stressful - for me as well as my piges.
Good to hear from you.

Marjorie


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Marjorie,

Wow! Door to door personal delivery .. what lucky and well loved pijjies you have! If you truly want to do it that way, that would be fine. If, however, a good home close to you shows up, please feel free to place the twins there.

In a way, it's strange .. my astrological sign is Gemini .. The Twins .. Castor and Pollux ..

Terry


----------



## Peapicker

*Castor & Pollux have a new home*

Castor & Pollux will be going to live in California with Terry. I'll be sad to leave them, but happy they have found such a good home. 
Thanks, Terry, see you in August.

Marjorie


----------



## ernie

Sorry it took me so long to see this messages, we are in the middle of moving.

Today it's the pigeons turn to move.  (pigeons in the back of the cargo van and loft on a trailer.)

The new house comes with a huge chicken coop, that will be converted into a pigeon coop, complete with aviary, within the next 3 weeks.

If you are still looking for someone closer, I would love to have them. I live in north east Ohio, east of cleveland (ashtabula county). Zeus, a white indian fantail and Mikos, a red american fantail, are already part of out mottley crew of unwanted and rescued pigeons. Once the new pigeon coop is finnished, I will have lots of extra room.

Let me know
Erna


----------



## Peapicker

Thank you very much for offering to take Castor and Pollux. We have arranged for Terry to have them, but it's heartening to know there are people out there very willing to help out. Good luck witht he moving - it sounds as thought your pigens are going to love their new home, Have they settled in yet?
Marjorie


----------



## Hawklady

*Love to have them*

I will give them a good home. I will meet you in Eveansville if you still have them. I want to put them in my flower garden. I have a fish pond there and will make them a lovely home. Call me at 812-397-1220 and ask for Di


----------



## TAWhatley

*California Bound!*

I had an e-mail from Marjorie today that they are leaving on Tuesday to bring Castor to California to live with me and my flock. They expect to arrive here sometime on Thursday. Thank you to everyone who has so graciously offered to adopt Castor!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Castor Has Arrived!*

Hi All,

Just letting you know that Castor arrived yesterday (Thursday) afternoon. He is a gorgeous fantail, and I am so very happy to have him.

It was wonderful to meet Marjorie, her husband, and her grandchildren. After we got Castor settled in we went to Omar's Exotic Birds and then to the local duck pond to feed the ducks. I certainly enjoyed myself and think that Marjorie and her family did also. A Senegal and a Meyers parrot took quite a liking to Marjorie at Omar's .. one on the top of her head and the other on her shoulder .. too bad we didn't have a camera!

Terry


----------



## birdboy12

*still need a home*

hello do u still need a home for these two birds?


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Everyone,

Please be aware that these two fantails, Castor and Pollux, have both reached their ultimate home. Sadly, Pollux died shortly after Marjorie made the decision to adopt them out. Happily, Castor arrived at my home on Thursday afternoon, August 5, 2004, and will be a permanent member of my pet pigeon flock.

Thank you again to everyone for offering to adopt these birds. They were and are, indeed, special birds.

Terry


----------



## trinity

I thought i will do my best to solve this at first when i saw " indian fantails" as i am from indai but later but when i saw Kentucky that was just a dream. 
anyhow wish all the best to these two guys


----------



## Feefo

Hi Trinity,

I see this is our first post so welcome! And thank you for wanting to help.

Cynthia


----------

